# Free Permanent house



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have an 8x14 Permanent ice house that i want to place on a lake around jamestown, most likely spiritwood. I drive a small suv so i have no problem getting the house around on the roads, but on and off the lake is a different story.
I would be happy to give anyone a key to the house who can get my house on and off the lake. Contact me if interested.
Thanks 
Dustin


----------



## worktosurvive hunttolive (Dec 28, 2008)

got any pics of this free house????


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

i can have them by easter if anyone is interested


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Good luck getting it on the ice this year! :beer:


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I did not do it this year for obvious reasons.... so this would be for next year.


----------



## worktosurvive hunttolive (Dec 28, 2008)

i would like to see this house that i would help get off so i know that i just not a ran down old looking thing.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

i got pics sent to me so pm me your email address if interested and i can email them to you


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

the house was buit last year and has never been used


----------

